# Curly/Flame Maple finishing?



## Blue Danube (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello,

I am new here and have a question regarding finishing curly/flame maple for pen bodies.

Is there a way to make the grain stand out? I want to try to keep natural wood color but define grain better.

Have some pens in the works tried Deft, CA, and HUT brown. SOP sand and finish.

Looking for ideas.

Thanks for the great posts and SUPER site!!

Back to reading older posts......


----------



## ESwindell (Jul 19, 2010)

I have found that BLO (boiled linseed oil) will make the grain patterns pop and it only changes the color a little towards the yellow brown scale.  Welcome to this crazy place ... enjoy.
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## Blue Danube (Jul 19, 2010)

Eric,

Thanks, sometimes the oldest things work the best..

Any probs with cover coating linseed with C-A?

Though about ammonia fuming but too big a pain to set up and keep prying little fingers out of.


----------



## ESwindell (Jul 19, 2010)

Actually BLO/CA is the finish that I use with most of my projects with wood in them.  Here is a link from the library: http://content.penturners.org/articles/2004/ca-blo.pdf
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## Bree (Jul 19, 2010)

A TINY drop of tung oil will POP the grain and give the natural finish.
I mix it 50/50 with mineral spirits and a touch of Japan Drier so it sets up fast.  I also buff it with a lint free towel at high speed to heat it and further dry it.  Whatever you do make sure to use it sparingly or be prepared to wait a day or more for it to dry.  
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know if you were looking for straight finish, but dye works great on maple that is short on grain definition. Orange and blue are my current favorites.


----------



## Blue Danube (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I would like to keep as close to "natural" color as possible to offset darker fittings.

Between the BOL/CA and Tung tricks should be busy for a few days.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 21, 2010)

Let us know how it turns out and TAKE PICTURES :biggrin:
  Seriously, I have some nicely figured maple that I want to use on a non-pen project and I've been trying to decide the best way to finish as to show off the figure as well...


----------



## Blue Danube (Jul 21, 2010)

I will post some pixs when finished.

Here is a coffee scoop kit with Bethlehem Olivewood handle finished with HUT brown.

Sitting atop 2 lbs. of Sumatran Mandehling dark roast beans.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 21, 2010)

Blue Danube said:


> I will post some pixs when finished.
> 
> Here is a coffee scoop kit with Bethlehem Olivewood handle finished with HUT brown.
> 
> Sitting atop 2 lbs. of Sumatran Mandehling dark roast beans.


 
Your pic didn't make it...


----------



## Blue Danube (Jul 21, 2010)

Please bear with me, working from a PDA and still figgurn it out.

Have seeked "professional help" to upload image.

LOL everyday is a new challenge for a luddite!


----------



## penmaker1967 (Jul 21, 2010)

anyone know what kind of finsh to use on holly blanks that will not turn then brown i am going to be using holly in the pith pen that i am going to work on and i do want it to stay a snow white. any suggestions would be very helpful
thanks
todd


----------



## Pens By Scott (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok, i've played with Mineral Oil, it's clear and doesn't seem to change the colour of the wood, that I know of.  Although, i'm not sure if it's advisable to use Mineral Oil though.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 21, 2010)

I've found thin CA as a first coat seems to work pretty well.  Here is a sample of some maple crotchwood that I used CA on.


----------

